# Advil PM



## poot (Jan 31, 2009)

Back in the Fall sometime I had a headache so before class I took an Advil. Turns out I didn't really read the label and didn't see that it was AdvilPM. About 30 minutes later the sleeping agent kicked in. I was so relaxed in class it was ridiculous. I could talk with anyone and I had that "I don't give a f*** about anything" mentality that I get from smoking weed. Even though the medicine made me incredibly tired and lazy (like weed does) it made me MUCH less anxious.

Anyone else ever take AdvilPM or some other sedating drug like that?

I wouldn't take it on purpose for fear of become some addict, just like I want to avoid use of alcohol at all costs. Ugh.....


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

poot said:


> I wouldn't take it on purpose for fear of become some addict


The PM part is just diphenhydramine (Benadryl), a very old and sedating antihistamine. Nobody gets addicted to allergy pills and with 60 years on the market we can be pretty sure there are no Benadryl junkies.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Some get psychological addicted by abusing the stuff. There are indeed "Benadryl junkies" using high doses to get out of reality.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

^define high dose?

Can't be much fun otherwise the DEA would take it away. Here in the US you have to show ID and sign a log just to buy a single box of pseudoephedrine just because it has the *potential* to be made into a drug of abuse, though lacks any abuse potential as is.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

10-20 pills = high dose, causes anticholinergic syndrome with hallucinations that seem very real.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Medline said:


> 10-20 pills = high dose, causes anticholinergic syndrome with hallucinations that seem very real.


Since the OTC dose is 25, then 250-500 mg. I'd try that, except I know I'd have dry mouth from hell afterward.

The only anticholinergic drug I use is ipratropium bromide to stop my endlessly runny nose. I'm forced to snort more drugs than a coke addict to keep my nose under control.


----------

